# board sponsors



## weakback (Jun 5, 2012)

I cant seem to find the board sponsors when i log on.Any suggestion's


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

they seemed to dissapear


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

sub-forums have been removed permanently.


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 5, 2012)

Thought there was something wrong with my browser. Signed out and logged in using a different browser... nope still gone.


----------



## tjsulli (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> sub-forums have been removed permanently.


why


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> sub-forums have been removed permanently.



What? Why?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 5, 2012)

Sub-forums gone permanently?! Whaaaaat? 

So. Uh. Now what?


----------



## rage racing (Jun 5, 2012)

Wtf!!!!!


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince done went and jacked up the forumzz,


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm calling BenJ and informing him of this Prince. He will be having a sit down with you soon. Straighten you out BenJ will !!


----------



## weakback (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> sub-forums have been removed permanently.



April 1st was over two month's ago!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is like McDonalds canceling the Big Mac.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

no way your joking right prince?


----------



## seyone (Jun 5, 2012)

Interesting move. Does this mean IM has done away with sponsors entirely?


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## weakback (Jun 5, 2012)

I think gfr has prince at gun point!


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 5, 2012)

seyone said:


> Interesting move. Does this mean IM has done away with sponsors entirely?




Looks like there are still banners


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 5, 2012)

Hey Benj, thanks for totally fucking IM.....


----------



## suprfast (Jun 5, 2012)

Not hard to find, just not openly accessible.  I still see AW when I go the back door method(and I love going the backdoor method).


----------



## cad500 (Jun 5, 2012)

Back door method does work.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

suprfast said:


> Not hard to find, just not openly accessible.  I still see AW when I go the back door method(and I love going the backdoor method).



Our back door is always open for business.. haha.


----------



## klc9100 (Jun 5, 2012)

what the hell???  i haven't been around lately and just logged in and discovered they were gone too.  then i found this thread.  is there any explination?  i don't know what happened, but i would appreciate some info.  a PM would be fine if it's something that can't be discussed publicly.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm just happy Prince's "irritable bowel" thread is still around


----------



## the_predator (Jun 5, 2012)

Jesus Christ! Subforums gone? How the hell did we get steroids before the internet?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

Coop817 said:


> Hey Benj, thanks for totally fucking IM.....



that about sums it up.


----------



## adamryi (Jun 5, 2012)

If we type in the direct URL for the sponsor forums, will that still work?

Im worried that this wont allow us customers to post our experiences or problems with sponsors for other IM members to see.


----------



## weakback (Jun 5, 2012)

That's the main reason i'm here.Well that and getting negged by mods!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

there gos my pay check gdi...j/k


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

bigbenj is now them most hated man in history that mother fucker!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2012)

I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....


----------



## dirtbiker666 (Jun 5, 2012)

Obviously something big is about to go down ladies ....Buckle your seat belts !!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

quitter



heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....



Hmmm, no offense but without steroids and bodybuilding this place is just a meat market for homo's.
AKA - Azza's heaven


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> quitter



Pars u better get that site up brah


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

))

u aint kidding lolllllll


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....



same here!


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm seriously hoping this is just a transition to making all sponsors go private with passwords.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

i doubt it

im pretty sure prince could just  demand that. he wouldnt have to play this game


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Will sponsors that paid for months be refunded? Only seems fair. What about non gear sponsors too?


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 5, 2012)

Heavy you silly cunt, it's in your blood....you couldnt give it up if you tried....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

GXR64 said:


> Will sponsors that paid for months be refunded? Only seems fair. What about non gear sponsors too?



we are still running banner ads.


----------



## TonyMack (Jun 5, 2012)

A ploy to get me to buy an Elite membership?


----------



## adamryi (Jun 5, 2012)

That about sums it up for me too. im out of this game


----------



## johnniejr243 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is just crap!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

i dont pay for banner though

but im still not goin g to ask for refund

ill just adapt,not a big deal actually

have to adapt in business


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> we are still running banner ads.



So just no place to discuss?   This is clearly the advice your Jewish lawyer gave you.


----------



## weakback (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> quitter



Hey yo,i thought i told you to stay out of AG!!


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

Time for all websites now?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> So just no place to discuss?



correct, do u want bigbenj's address now?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

This should be a wake up call to all of you who doubted EK's thread. 

Better to be safe than sorry gentlemen.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 5, 2012)

prince said:


> correct, do u want bigbenj's address now?



lol


----------



## SupaSwole (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....


Can I join this so called drinking team?


----------



## hoyle21 (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> correct, do u want bigbenj's address now?



I think this might piss people off at him more than just stealing money.  That only affected a handful of guys, this affects everyone.


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 5, 2012)

SupaSwole said:


> Can I join this so called drinking team?



I'm already joining right now....fucking Ben and lucky7.


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 5, 2012)

Fuck, well it looks like it's beer 30 here...anybody else?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 5, 2012)

This sucks. Two people have ruined it for everyone and the forum will suffer for it.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

Motherfuckers!!!!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

Sub forum removals will only push discussion into here and Anabolic zone etc. doesn't seem like it will accomplish much. JMO


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 5, 2012)

so why are they gone someone please explain


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Jun 5, 2012)

Blows my mind regular companies sections are gone thanks to that guy many guys hate right now.....prince you have a email bro.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Now you'll just have people talking about sponsors openly in AG. Why not make them all private?? People are still gonna talk, now everyone will just be able to see it.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> correct, do u want bigbenj's address now?



Yes I do


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

tommy,i dnt think so

there will be no discussing sponsors on here 


i love it actually. it's a challenge. im ready


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> tommy,i dnt think so
> 
> there will be no discussing sponsors on here
> 
> ...



Maybe, but without sponsor subs I guess we don' need board reps any more then either.


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

AG. Hummm


----------



## Coop817 (Jun 5, 2012)

Most of us have found our go to sponsor....this move really hurts the new guy..


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

Haha right this place revolves around those sub forums.  This will be interesting. Let's see how long it lasts.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

reps have always been overrated


im psyched, this is good for me. im very  strong willed

this will eliminate a lot of my  competition


tommygunz said:


> Maybe, but without sponsor subs I guess we don' need board reps any more then either.


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

Pars throws the gauntlet. Says bring it .


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

The bitch thread in Anabolic Zone about this has already been deleted, real Gestapo shit


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince    ^^^^^ all


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 5, 2012)

hmmmmmm...........  for every action, there is an equal opposite reaction.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

Unchecked underdosed gear is going to ramped in ironmag now


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

skinny,no

theres a solution


pars has the remedy


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 5, 2012)

For all of you who have found a sponsor you are happy with, stick with them from here on out...


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> skinny,no
> 
> theres a solution
> 
> ...



You can stop advertising your shit in AG anytime now.

Solution if you have medical insurance for that infection.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

no, do not just stay with anyone,including me



never let ur guard down


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

No reps, no one to pm to sort out "problems", open season on more scamming if you ask me...well thought out plan


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

im not advertising anuything

a lot of guys with banners are posting

u have no idea wat im even talking about

u will always be 2 steps behind,  

remember, u  gave ur approval to benj and lucky7

u have no vision and can only think of the present





Pittsburgh63 said:


> You can stop advertising your shit in AG anytime now.
> 
> Solution if you have medical insurance for that infection.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

This is all bad for business people gather here for that and most of us belong to multiple boards.  I doubt he wants to lose business he has to be working on more behind the scenes than just deletion..... That being said I'm glad I have a couple sponsors I trust.


----------



## CooperT (Jun 5, 2012)

LuckyandRaws.com.   I'm registering that shit right now. Windfall coming.


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> im not advertising anuything
> 
> a lot of guys with banners are posting
> 
> ...



haha.. GTFO.. You think you're such a clever little man don't you?  Homosexual Jews are always full of themselves.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

For those of you who are freaking out about spammers, use your head.

If its too good to be true...it probably is....


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 5, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> For those of you who are freaking out about spammers, use your head.
> 
> If its too good to be true...it probably is....




Pars never did me wrong.... and his shit was too good to be true!


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

Im still taking pm's, no biggie reps can still do there thing


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

Paulwall


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

justhav2p said:


>


Lmaoooo


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

justhav2p said:


> Pars never did me wrong.... and his shit was too good to be true!



I am not bashing any sponsor. If you've been around long enough, you know what I'm talking about.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)

SteroidalGazelle said:


> Paulwall


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

Perfect Timing since I just gave out 3 full cycles for a Transformation Contest.  Thanks for the heads up!  Classy move.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>



your
.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Perfect Timing since I just gave out 3 full cycles for a Transformation Contest.  Thanks for the heads up!  Classy move.



I'll still keep a journal bro


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Perfect Timing since I just gave out 3 full cycles for a Transformation Contest.  Thanks for the heads up!  Classy move.



Lol we just gave a ton of gear too for logs so i feel the pain.


----------



## l69lou (Jun 5, 2012)

How are we supposed to do our thing? How will we know about offers, sales, what if we have a problem ? This is a disaster, I am VERY upset !!!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> I'll still keep a journal bro



Just sent you a PM.. taking the show on the road.


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

chucky1 said:


>


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

steroidalgazelle said:


> paulwall



lol!!!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 5, 2012)

Oh well, shit happens and life goes on.


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

How will I make fun of sscamaro when he posts about ordering from every single sponsor?  This affects me most.


----------



## chucky1 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## kaos (Jun 5, 2012)

this is crazy. without the sponsor section, what is the point of this website? lol 

I guess I can cancel my elite membership :/


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

heavy is going to have his own forum

a journal which chronicles his life after gear into the world of alcoholism and despair

i'm staying just for that


----------



## KUVinny (Jun 5, 2012)

kaos said:


> this is crazy. without the sponsor section, what is the point of this website? lol
> 
> I guess I can cancel my elite membership :/


_
"You can check out any time you like... But
you can never leave."
_


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> heavy is going to have his own forum
> 
> a journal which chronicles his life after gear into the world of alcoholism and despair
> 
> i'm staying just for that



Naw, I'm with you. I absolutely love change. I see rainbows....


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> Perfect Timing since I just gave out 3 full cycles for a Transformation Contest.  Thanks for the heads up!  Classy move.



just have them run their logs in the Online Journal forum.


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> Naw, I'm with you. I absolutely love change. I see rainbows....



You forgot butterflies and Unicorns too


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

)))

btw, im in  intense negotiations with prince right now regarding my new sub forum

most people don't know this side of me, but im a SICK BACKGAMMON  player

going to be titled    "backgammon with pars"

going to be  all purpose forum. tactics,,strategy, tournaments,prizes,etc

im  not joking. i'm fucking awesome at backgammon


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince's ponzi scheme is unfolding or what?   


These are sad days for IM..


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

I guess we might as well sit tight and see where this takes us before we start fillin our shorts...


----------



## skinnyd (Jun 5, 2012)

I have an idea fuck this place and go to another board and let us know where you go to we will follow.


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2012)

I'm seriously jonesing for beer. No sponsor talk while I'm gone


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

come on guys,

can't just leave

have to stick this out


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

OrbitNutrition said:


> Blows my mind regular companies sections are gone thanks to that guy many guys hate right now.....prince you have a email bro.



all *non-AAS* sub-forums will be re-enabled tomorrow.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

ironmag is going to become a bodybuilding.com lol I'm out!!!!


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

so mex gear is gonna be up,

good news brother



Prince said:


> all *non-AAS* sub-forums will be re-enabled tomorrow.


----------



## kaos (Jun 5, 2012)

Lol!!!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 5, 2012)

RIP ironmagazineforums.com


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Why can't you guys stop acting like tards. Just because things are going to be worded differently doesn't mean the game is over. Use your head.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm seriously jonesing for beer. No sponsor talk while I'm gone




I just uncapped the rum.. and my 151 that was being saved for more important oral applications.. haha.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why the change who cares about 1 person....I see this killing the forum prince


----------



## hongthaomurphy (Jun 5, 2012)

There are a few good sponsors on  here id like to keep up with maybe some of u can post what other places u can be found


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

?????   uh, we'll try not to disturb you brother



heavyiron said:


> I'm seriously jonesing for cock. No sponsor talk while I'm gone


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> so mex gear is gonna be up,
> 
> good news brother


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....



Yeah Buddy I'm with you.. Maybe


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> Why the change who cares about 1 person....I see this killing the forum prince



11.5 years online, no I don't think so.


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Good thing I come here for cat gifs and tranny pics and not drug dealers!!!


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Why would anyone leave a site with this many tranny pics?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

there you go,that's the spirit!!!!!!!!



Prince said:


> I already made millions, so I don't really give a fuck.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

Prince said:


> 11.5 years online, no I don't think so.



Well I hope not I will stick around.....hopefully this gets resolved


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

colochine said:


> Good thing I come here for cat gifs and tranny pics and not drug dealers!!!



start the tranny pics colochine


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I'm seriously jonesing for beer. No sponsor talk while I'm gone



Red wine here and a Xanny, this is gonna be hilarious in about 20 minutes.


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

lulz '


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jun 5, 2012)

Change is inevitable, especially when things needed to be tightened up. I commend the security for the members. And like anabolic said "life goes on".. I agree....


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 5, 2012)

Bieberhole69 said:


> start the tranny pics colochine


----------



## OTG85 (Jun 5, 2012)

No tranny discussion


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Anybody wanna join me in the female talk forum?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 5, 2012)

colochine said:


> Good thing I come here for cat gifs and tranny pics and not drug dealers!!!



Ichigo's, flathead's and Min0 Lee's posts...


....that is all


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Gracias GXR I'm at work lol so the ladyboys gonna have to wait!


----------



## GXR64 (Jun 5, 2012)

colochine said:


> Gracias GXR I'm at work lol so the ladyboys gonna have to wait!



Got you covered lol


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 5, 2012)

This is the Book of REVELATIONS ARMAGEDDON ......Isee the bright light Thats why I TOLD YOU TO STAND WITH (((PARS )))UBER ALLES


----------



## SteroidalGazelle (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for tranny pics


----------



## rage racing (Jun 5, 2012)

This looks like a real knee jerk reaction. Doesnt make sense.


----------



## cad500 (Jun 5, 2012)

Not a huge deal...im still getting pms and its business as usual


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

im gonna go get a bj and pizza

ur  all invited

bbl


----------



## Wrekem (Jun 5, 2012)

just time to favorite my sponsors is all.


----------



## Hungryman6 (Jun 5, 2012)

So really the people who do the fucking on a regular basis are now the ones getting fucked!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 5, 2012)

A lot of reps just got a pay cut....


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

hhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Curt James (Jun 5, 2012)

colochine said:


> Good thing I come here for *cat gifs* and tranny pics and not drug dealers!!!



In for cat gifs!





Image courtesy of colochine


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> In for cat gifs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OfficerFarva (Jun 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> In for cat gifs!



I swear, even when I think about this GIF I start laughing.


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 5, 2012)

Curt James said:


> In for cat gifs!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stfuandliftbitch will love u for posting that


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 5, 2012)

_PARS UBER ALLES ,,,,,,,..... HEY BABY    ha ha_


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

wassuppppppppppp


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

adwal99 said:


> Stfuandliftbitch will love u for posting that



Lol he's rubbing one out to it right now.


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> wassuppppppppppp



GTFO of here! Go get your damn pizza and blowjob.


----------



## Spraynpray (Jun 5, 2012)

ontopthegame85 said:


> ironmag is going to become a bodybuilding.com lol I'm out!!!!


Just not as hard corps


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

ur right

gonna close soon



colochine said:


> GTFO of here! Go get your damn pizza and blowjob.


----------



## exphys88 (Jun 5, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> A lot of reps just got a pay cut....



exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> ur right
> 
> gonna close soon



What kind of pizza?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

reg,exztra cheese

shit, i hope it closes at 12,not 11

let me hurry


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> reg,exztra cheese
> 
> shit, i hope it closes at 12,not 11
> 
> let me hurry



Needs bacon or you're not a man.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



Sandy she does not look
Messican or Indian.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Jun 5, 2012)

man i had a awesome thread going in the sfyou section...give it back!


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## tallguy34 (Jun 5, 2012)

In for watching these events unfold. If all this shit is due to Lucky 7 that fuckin sucks balls! 

I get that its gonna hurt the newbz coming in and some of the sponsors will have a hard time, but security is important! Especially after we saw what happened with L7.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

its closed

damn

gonna nbe steak and rice now


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



Now put some bacon on it for Colochine.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

I just came


----------



## Arnold (Jun 5, 2012)

If there is any member that has a journal that was in the sponsor forums PM me and I will move it to the online journals forum.


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

Why is this guy More Jacked than half the people on IronMag?


----------



## darebear7 (Jun 5, 2012)

this shit is crazy im at a loss!


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why is this guy More Jacked than half the people on IronMag?



We just look at the trannys, got to touch em if you want the real magic...


----------



## rage racing (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why is this guy More Jacked than half the people on IronMag?



Maybe fucking trannys is good cardio....


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 5, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Why is this guy More Jacked than half the people on IronMag?



Half or 95%?


----------



## Saney (Jun 5, 2012)

LOL 95% ^


----------



## Disturbed Old Man (Jun 5, 2012)

_hells callling:::::::::::::: Good luck     _


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## bulldogz (Jun 5, 2012)

Weeding out the degenerates


----------



## suprfast (Jun 5, 2012)

In for the cat gifs myself


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

Home-brew section is going to become the most popular now.  Who needs sponsors.  Get a hold of a legit chinermen and start trading goods hahaha!


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 5, 2012)

bulldogz said:


> Weeding out the degenerates



Don't forget the fornicators and sodomites.


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Don't forget the fornicators and sodomites.



Retlaw ain't going anywhere


----------



## Vibrant (Jun 5, 2012)

gone for a few hours

come back

I be like:


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## NoCode8511 (Jun 5, 2012)

This fucking sucks...


----------



## suprfast (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

not that easy

most are scammers


skinnyguy180 said:


> Home-brew section is going to become the most popular now.  Who needs sponsors.  Get a hold of a legit chinermen and start trading goods hahaha!


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> not that easy
> 
> most are scammers



Lol nooooooo


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

very few legit  pxxxxxxer sources



colochine said:


> Lol nooooooo


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> not that easy
> 
> most are scammers



I heard flour and powdered sugar makes great gear!


----------



## Tesla (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> very few legit  pxxxxxxer sources



So it's like buying gears here.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

well,  this board is a no source zone but theoretically ,in the past

most sponsors were ok actually, id say over 90%



skinnyguy180 said:


> So it's like buying gears here.


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> very few legit  pxxxxxxer sources



Unless you speak mandarin.


----------



## machinist9 (Jun 5, 2012)




----------



## skinnyguy180 (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> well,  this board is a no source zone but theoretically ,in the past
> 
> most sponsors were ok actually, id say over 90%


 

Its late I have had a long day I'm just fucking around man.  I'm not being serious.  I'm sure sources like ek, z, gbn, prolly u will be fine it's the little guys that will dissipate.  I honestly don't care I get my experiments from another sponsor on a different board.  And as far as my powdered sugar I'm working on getting scammed there through different suppliers.  Basically throwing a bunch of shit at the wall and seeing if anything sticks.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

probably me???????

gbn over me????


negged!


----------



## VonEric (Jun 5, 2012)

We are still around.. just not on here  ... VE


----------



## ordawg1 (Jun 5, 2012)

YUp-we are here in force-no worries-life goes on . Just a new day -Thanks-OD


----------



## colochine (Jun 5, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> probably me???????
> 
> gbn over me????
> 
> ...



Who is gbn? Lol I hear Lexx labs are legit.


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 5, 2012)

not sure actually


----------



## GMC1 (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I gave up steroids about 5-6 weeks ago and decided last night to give up body building. Looks like I will be focusing on drinking....



Ok...this ridiculousness has to stop...... or I will stop fukking cats and become a catholic priest


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck, im gonna pct and go natty now because i cant get gears.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Jun 6, 2012)

Guys as most have said you just have go through other avenues flc get help.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 6, 2012)

What will IM be like without gear whores?


----------



## SFW (Jun 6, 2012)

Why were the supp companies dumped too? Pretty sure i remember some legal supp shops...and quasi-legal research sources. I could be mistaken though


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

prince said hes putting those back up today


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 6, 2012)

A clean start, everything will work out just fine


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2012)

i feel sick


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 6, 2012)

As everyone goes to Promuscle now....


----------



## colochine (Jun 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> As everyone goes to Promuscle now....



LOL and everyone thought this place was bad with the scammers...


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 6, 2012)

What is the sound of one hand fapping?


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 6, 2012)

tinyshrek said:


> As everyone goes to Promuscle now....



Every time I skim through there, I feel like I am going to have an epileptic seizure from the all the flashy ads


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 6, 2012)

~RaZr~ said:


> Every time I skim through there, I feel like I am going to have an epileptic seizure from the all the flashy ads


No doubt. Try getting through that site on a highjacked wifi signal. Weak signal x flash heavy site = go somewhere else.


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 6, 2012)

fuck prince pussy ass whiteboy


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 6, 2012)

Oh yay, sscamaro is here. Thank god


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Jun 6, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> fuck prince pussy ass whiteboy



Your story would change REAL quick if this board was shut down by the Feds. Think of this as a way to protect your ass.....


----------



## Hypertrophy1 (Jun 6, 2012)

That sucks I only come here to update journals and enter contests! There always has to be one asshole who fuckes it up for everyone!Lucky I hope you get ass raped every day forever!


----------



## SScamaro (Jun 6, 2012)

withoutrulers said:


> Oh yay, sscamaro is here. Thank god



whz up you monkey pussy bitch


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 6, 2012)

SScamaro said:


> whz up you monkey pussy bitch


You sir are just a barrel of laughs and good times.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Jun 6, 2012)

Who needs a sponsor forum ?....with all this bro science on here, ask your fellow juice monkey about who's who on IM.

By the way does anyone know where i can get Jin's ?


----------



## withoutrulers (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## hhsbigmike (Jun 6, 2012)

Well I guess it's back to a shit ton of PHs for a little bit... at least PH shopping results in "Money for specific product... specific product arrives" 

Not to mention the local source will be happy to get some action


----------



## bulldogz (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## l69lou (Jun 6, 2012)

My morning routine for the last 1.5 yrs was to wake up get coffee and go on IM and see what was happening. Really enjoyed it and helped me keep my finger on what was happening with the different sponsors. Now if I WANTED SOMETHING i AM TOTALLY BLIND AND MY MORNING READ IS OVER IN  ABOUT 4 MIN. This sucks so badly I have no words. I guess it's on to the other boards. Life always seems about loss, does ANYTHING EVER change for the better ?


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



Yummy that's the kinda girl u take home to meet mom!!


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


>



Id give her my protein shake!


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

Totally didn't see the balls hahahahahahaha. Fuck it id still give to her lmfao


----------



## tinyshrek (Jun 6, 2012)

hhsbigmike said:


> Well I guess it's back to a shit ton of PHs for a little bit... at least PH shopping results in "Money for specific product... specific product arrives"
> 
> Not to mention the local source will be happy to get some action



Go over to pro muscle bro.. All the sponsors that were here are still there


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 6, 2012)

IronJuggernauts.com Forums


----------



## MakeItMethylated (Jun 6, 2012)

Damn this is a game changer


----------



## gixxermaniak (Jun 6, 2012)

im going to stick with bath salts from now on at wallmart sells it aqnd cheap




maybe i can become a sponsor and sell that its leagel so it should be fine


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

The guy in miami that ate that guys face was fucked up on bath salts so u might have to put tht on ur warning lables may cus u to eat peoples faces lmfao


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm almost at 100 comments!! And they pull this shit on me haha


----------



## Gena Marie (Jun 6, 2012)

Prince said:


> same here!



When did you stop focusing on drinking?


----------



## Arnold (Jun 6, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> When did you stop focusing on drinking?


----------



## Ezskanken (Jun 6, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> When did you stop focusing on drinking?



The "Wife" hammer!  LOL!


----------



## bdog223 (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone who uses MLG....I spoke to him this morning and he is still running full steam...just email as usual


----------



## justhav2p (Jun 6, 2012)

bdog223 said:


> Anyone who uses MLG....I spoke to him this morning and he is still running full steam...just email as usual



he's on a few boards.... no source talk, but he is still g2g


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

[video]http://motherless.com/AD42832[/video]


----------



## BIGBEN2011 (Jun 6, 2012)

whats funny is my post saying how all this is all prince  fault got deleted.he wants us to think it was because of benj or who ever it was but it was 100 % prince greed that caused all this.and he is not man enough to say it.all you have to do is for prince/owner is do some research before leting someon become a sponsor make sure they are a company and are legit.what caused this is that he let anybody or anything could be a computer it did not matter he even said so before as long as they paid  that sponsor fee they where good to go.that is greed at its finest and that is what caused this plain and simple.


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 6, 2012)

I think there is a bit more to it than that. Government has recently gone after at least one other board, security should have been tightened a long time ago, former mods with an axe to grind, I could go on but I won't. Just think about it...


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

BIGBEN2011 said:


> whats funny is my post saying how all this is all prince  fault got deleted.he wants us to think it was because of benj or who ever it was but it was 100 % prince greed that caused all this.and he is not man enough to say it.all you have to do is for prince/owner is do some research before leting someon become a sponsor make sure they are a company and are legit.what caused this is that he let anybody or anything could be a computer it did not matter he even said so before as long as they paid  that sponsor fee they where good to go.that is greed at its finest and that is what caused this plain and simple.



You don't have any of the facts to make this judgment. Rob could care less about the income from a few sponsors. This has nothing to do with ben or greed. Just hang tight. More changes are coming.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You don't have any of the facts to make this judgment. Rob could care less about the income from a few sponsors. This has nothing to do with ben or greed. Just hang tight. More changes are coming.




I'm about to go to CO and punch heavy right in his mouth.. then Beat my Mod position out of him.. fag won't even Vote for me.. Nigger!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> I'm about to go to CO and punch heavy right in his mouth.. then Beat my Mod position out of him.. fag won't even Vote for me.. Nigger!



You are perfect for AG but the AG mods are going to have to make the final decision you fag.


----------



## cube789 (Jun 6, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> I think there is a bit more to it than that. Government has recently gone after at least one other board, security should have been tightened a long time ago, former mods with an axe to grind, I could go on but I won't. Just think about it...


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You are perfect for AG but the AG mods are going to have to make the final decision you fag.




^^babez while you here...ban schmeddie aka chainz..his gimmick run its course..thx


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You are perfect for AG but the AG mods are going to have to make the final decision you fag.




You voted against me... FAG


And! The AG Mods are SFW and the Captn.. Both of them want me in. So now wheres the hold up? FAG


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 6, 2012)

what about my backgammon forum??????? 



heavyiron said:


> You are perfect for AG but the AG mods are going to have to make the final decision you fag.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> You voted against me... FAG
> 
> 
> And! The AG Mods are SFW and the Captn.. Both of them want me in. So now wheres the hold up? FAG




how do you know that he voted against you?


----------



## tommygunz (Jun 6, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> You don't have any of the facts to make this judgment. Rob could care less about the income from a few sponsors. This has nothing to do with ben or greed. Just hang tight. More changes are coming.



I don't care about Princes income, I care about the health and continued operation of this board. I've been on plenty of others and this one feels like home. I also care about being able to safely enjoy it here. Honestly I have been staying off more and more lately because of the uneasy feeling I got in some subs especially the ugl's. Way too many loose cannons rolling around. This is an inconvenience but I think it's for the best and I also think it will get better. I'm gonna hang tight and see.


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º° said:


> how do you know that he voted against you?




Cause i'm not a fucking complete nigger..


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Cause i'm not a fucking complete nigger..




explain


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

I'm not explaining.


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 6, 2012)

are you upset?


----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes.. i'm about to have a Melt down and completely OWN myself..


----------



## adwal99 (Jun 6, 2012)

Silver_Back said:


> Yes.. i'm about to have a Melt down and completely OWN myself..



u mean PWN?


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Saney (Jun 6, 2012)

Yes.. PWN ^


----------



## Retlaw (Jun 6, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> I don't care about Princes income, I care about the health and continued operation of this board. I've been on plenty of others and this one feels like home. I also care about being able to safely enjoy it here. Honestly I have been staying off more and more lately because of the uneasy feeling I got in some subs especially the ugl's. Way too many loose cannons rolling around. This is an inconvenience but I think it's for the best and I also think it will get better. I'm gonna hang tight and see.



x2


----------



## jdizzle83 (Jun 6, 2012)

Haahahaha all pars cares about is that backgammon forum lmfao


----------



## Wanna_B_Bigger (Jun 6, 2012)

.


----------



## charley (Jun 6, 2012)

.........................................


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

Wanna_B_Bigger said:


> .


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i have 2 actually
> 
> around half lb each
> 
> boneless



Weeks worth of food?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Jun 7, 2012)

What other boards are people on?! I wanna join some other good ones


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

no, i eat 4 steaks a day

but  im on a

[URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcaQeHZyHPM[/URL]


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> What other boards are people on?! I wanna join some other good ones



Check your pm's dude.


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> no, i eat 4 steaks a day
> 
> but  im on a
> 
> [URL]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcaQeHZyHPM[/URL]



Lol nice! Just steak are you doing a protein/fat only diet?


----------



## parsifal09 (Jun 7, 2012)

death don't have no mercy........ rev Gary Davis - YouTube



colochine said:


> Lol nice! Just steak are you doing a protein/fat only diet?


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

parsifal09 said:


> i did
> 
> nothing



Lol ohhhh yeaaa you did Hans BROlo


----------



## [SIL] (Jun 7, 2012)

pm me


----------



## colochine (Jun 7, 2012)

°º©SILUHA©º°;2861943 said:
			
		

> pm me



Impossible.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Jun 7, 2012)

"until black tuesday"


----------



## Bieberhole69 (Jun 7, 2012)

tommygunz said:


> Azza's badger hole GICH!



WHAMMY!


----------



## heavyiron (Jun 7, 2012)

Pars and Bobby,

No more transaction posts or I will ban both users. I don't care if you are a board sponsor you will be banned for board rule violations.

Thanks


----------

